# Mark Tonello .....question and thoughts?



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Good call Jay and Mark. I support your decision 100%. I only fish the East side for steelhead, and am not worried a bit. The Au Sable will get a little tougher for a season, but the little rivers will stay the same.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

may i suggest for some..............


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

gooseboy said:


> How many of you have actually done an egg take? I have, it’s nearly impossible to do this with 6’ rule and especially with any sort of PPE, like the PPE the nurse at spectrum healths drive thru corona test site in Grand Rapids that my wife had to visit because she was exposed to the Rona by someone who wouldn’t admit he was out of the country until after 10 days of being in Michigan. with the amount of fish and eggs that are harvested that these guys deal with I would say this is a great call. No one really knows what kind of run we will have in three years, my hypothesis is that the run will be lower than years past, so possibly a lowered creel limit will help, or limit 3 but only 1 hen, I’ve been steelheading for over 30 years, and I would rather see a possible down year than risk marks or jays health or any other DNR personnel get sick or carry the Rona to their home. Thanks Mark and Jay for being “visible” on this site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not to mention that any available PPE should be going to health care workers.


brianlc39 said:


> Dude its just a fish. Not worth anyone's health or life.


For sure.


BMARKS said:


> i dont think anyone has even hinted that this is the end of steelhead. were upset that our money is not being used as it was designed to be and the excuse is not valid. i have been to the weir facility, the stations are like 6 ft apart already, another person mentioned that you cant wear PPE, i mean come on, you wear full rain gear with gloves rubber boots and all. throw a face mask on and you are as covered as a medical worker.


I would just as soon see the money spent on health care workers and PPE for them right now.


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Jay Wesley said:


> In fact we will be looking at ways to mitigate for it like stocking a bunch of fall fingerling steelhead in 2021 or increasing Chinook stocking in Lake Michigan in 2021 to make up for not stocking steelhead yearlings.


Thank you Jay/Mark for the background on the decision. I certainly support in the name of personal/public safety. I think it is great that you are already considering mitigation strategies! A fall steelhead plant or getting some brown trout eggs from another great lakes state and trying to establish a run of lake browns would be awesome! I'm sure no one would be complaining about landing a 10lb lake run brown in a river three years from now...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

brianlc39 said:


> Dude its just a fish.


We often forget that.


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ranger Ray said:


> We often forget that.


Guilty of that myself from time to time


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

and sometimes just stop to look around


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

riverman said:


> and sometimes just stop to look around


Very cool pics.


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Jay Wesley said:


> View attachment 510425


Just showing that the egg takes are done in close quarters. The picture is a chinook egg take. What you don’t see are folks from MSU taking samples and examining the health of fish that are on the other side of the room.


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Jay Wesley said:


> Just showing that the egg takes are done in close quarters. The picture is a chinook egg take. What you don’t see are folks from MSU taking samples and examining the health of fish that are on the other side of the room.


Thank you for making the decision to keep our DNR employees, and their families safer. That is far more important than one years egg take. Absolutely the right call.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Splitshot said:


> Opinions are like..... Mark and Jay My opinion is what you guys did is commendable. I live on the Little Manistee and I have no problem with seeing lots of fishermen on "my" river. It is a public "navigable" river and all of you are welcome to fish it.
> 
> Mark Tonello is the biologist that manages it along with other rivers and does an outstanding job as does Jay. There is no other agenda.


Amen. Mark and Jay, thank you for sharing your insight on making what was a tough call in unprecedented conditions. Thank you for preserving the fish for spawning.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

BMARKS said:


> i dont think anyone has even hinted that this is the end of steelhead. were upset that our money is not being used as it was designed to be and the excuse is not valid. i have been to the weir facility, the stations are like 6 ft apart already, another person mentioned that you cant wear PPE, i mean come on, you wear full rain gear with gloves rubber boots and all. throw a face mask on and you are as covered as a medical worker.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

We all agree it sucks, but I hope too we all agree we have a serious problem going on right now, and it ain't steelhead. Frankly, with a few exceptions, it wouldn't surprise me if we don't see hardly any difference in the fishery a few years from now, as we do today. It may even be possible that the fishery could even be a little better in some areas, maybe not everywhere I get that but think of it; we've all wanted to have more natural reproduction, now we'll have at least one year class to find out if that is really what we want. 

It sucks too that some of you aren't blessed to be able to live in this area, I know that first hand. That's why I live here now, at least partly. The reality of this situation and every other fishery decision, you CANNOT make everyone happy. These guys, Mark and Jay do a heck of job in the position they are in. Is there some conspiracy going on, doubt it too many people watching IMHO. Jay thank you for coming on here and risk taking the heat for this decision I think we all appreciate it, and frankly I'll have to agree with the decision. After all, it's only risking one year.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Mark and Jay - I’d rather you, your family, and your co-workers be safe than worry about a few fish in a river. Pretty amazing how good we have it that we can argue over something like this, at a time like this. Thank you for the updates and for everything you do.

Mike


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

riverman said:


> and sometimes just stop to look around


 Nice pictures. Looks familiar lol.


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

A fishing license costs $26 per year. If you feel that you have been cheated because of this decision, I’m sure you can bring a trash bag, instead of a rod to the river next time and collect enough Busch light cans to get a refund. There are plenty of species and beautiful places to fish in Michigan. To miss out on a few steelhead in 3 years is possibly the smallest sacrifice we will all experience from this situation. Thanks for keeping us posted Mark and Jay.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark and Jay, are you feeling the love? lol Unusual, but when you do a good job for a good number of years sometimes people start to see it.


----------



## GWGjr (Feb 1, 2018)

If the rearing facilities have the available capacity, maybe a one year hiatus from taking spring steelhead eggs will lead to a notably higher fish count in 3-5 years at the weir allowing for a larger egg take to provide a higher plant count in those future years. The fish count rates at the weir were much higher back in the day, but maybe fewer are taken now due to limited rearing capacity or better survival rates in the hatchery.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Splitshot said:


> Mark and Jay, are you feeling the love? lol Unusual, but when you do a good job for a good number of years sometimes people start to see it.


We definitely appreciate it Ray! We also don't take any of it personally. We understand that these are tough times and sometimes tempers can get a little short. Jay and I both love to fish for steelhead too, so neither of us are happy about it from our angler perspective. For those of us fish nuts that work for Fisheries Division, steelhead egg take is something we look forward to all year. So it's a bummer on a number of different levels. Hopefully this and everything else we're all doing will help and keep many people from getting infected.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I've heard all the stuff about Steelhead having more widely varying diets than most Salmonids for decades, and bought into it for quite a while. Then Lake Huron crashed, due to the Mussels. And now we catch smaller Steelhead than we used to, and there are just far fewer returning to the Ausable - and the DNR is still planting @ 160,000 every year. That tells me the theory that Steelhead can maintain just fine without Alewives is somewhat of a myth. Since 2005, we've 1 exactly 1 year of good-sized Steelhead returning to the Ausable. Average fish size is probably 5# - 6#, and it is rare to catch a fish over 9#.
> 
> Interestingly, some other east-side rivers that have decent natural reproduction, produce more large Steelhead. A buddy of mine caught a couple 10# Steelhead in the last couple weeks from such a river.
> 
> Nighttime: You are going to be really bummin in 2024, cuz there aren't going to be ANY Steelhead planted in 2021, due to the COVID crisis this year. The DNR isn't operating the egg-take facility on the Little Man this year, so no Steelhead to stock next year. I guess we'll find out which rivers actually have some decent natural reproduction, eh?


They might be smaller on the East side, but damn do those fish fight. I had 4 fresh hens yesterday, that made me glad I had 10lb leader!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

LOL, I used to run 10/10 all the time on the Ausable - cuz I just lost too many fish to breakoffs if I went lighter. And we had a lot more fish, with the same amount planted. I miss those days.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> I've heard all the stuff about Steelhead having more widely varying diets than most Salmonids for decades, and bought into it for quite a while. Then Lake Huron crashed, due to the Mussels. And now we catch smaller Steelhead than we used to, and there are just far fewer returning to the Ausable - and the DNR is still planting @ 160,000 every year. That tells me the theory that Steelhead can maintain just fine without Alewives is somewhat of a myth. Since 2005, we've 1 exactly 1 year of good-sized Steelhead returning to the Ausable. Average fish size is probably 5# - 6#, and it is rare to catch a fish over 9#.
> 
> Interestingly, some other east-side rivers that have decent natural reproduction, produce more large Steelhead. A buddy of mine caught a couple 10# Steelhead in the last couple weeks from such a river.
> 
> Nighttime: You are going to be really bummin in 2024, cuz there aren't going to be ANY Steelhead planted in 2021, due to the COVID crisis this year. The DNR isn't operating the egg-take facility on the Little Man this year, so no Steelhead to stock next year. I guess we'll find out which rivers actually have some decent natural reproduction, eh?


I think size certainly is affected by lack of ales. I think the lower numbers is more about the number of lakers, eyes, cormorants and other predators that are eating the plants.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

They sure taste a lot better when they are not eating ales. Steelhead eat what's available. If it's mostly alewives, that's what they eat. We have caught teeners every year on the east side since the "crash". Never caught an anorexic steelhead. They always find something to eat.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

SJC said:


> They sure taste a lot better when they are not eating ales. Steelhead eat what's available. If it's mostly alewives, that's what they eat. We have caught teeners every year on the east side since the "crash". Never caught an anorexic steelhead. They always find something to eat.


If you aren't a professional Fishing Guide, you should be. You seem to catch many 100's of big Kings, and lots of big Steelhead in Lake Huron every year. I don't know of, or hear about anyone else doing that.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> If you aren't a professional Fishing Guide, you should be. You seem to catch many 100's of big Kings, and lots of big Steelhead in Lake Huron every year. I don't know of, or hear about anyone else doing that.


 For the record, I've never claimed to catch "many hundreds of big kings and lots of big steelhead in Huron every year". I HAVE caught over 100 kings in Huron every year since 2012. Some are pretty good size. It's documented. I HAVE caught well over 100 steelhead every year in Huron tribs since I could legally drive, but I'm only 43. Myself or someone I'm fishing with HAS landed at least one steelhead each year that went at least 13# in Huron or it's tribs.

As for being a guide, nope. I AM a professional and happen to have a pretty good gig going that allows me to fish almost daily for my own reasons, while making enough money to afford some nice things without having to fish to turn a buck. 

I have friends that fish the west side, one's even a "professional guide", that catch more and bigger steelhead than myself. Since, I happen to live close to decent steelhead and big water fishing, I make the most of it. In no way do I think, nor do I claim it's the best fishing available in the state, but it works for me. 

Well, my coffee's cold and I haven't done this much explaining since I lived with my parents, so I'm going to cut it short. I could dig up a bunch of pictures and get someone to corroborate but I'm already running late. I'm fishing today and should do okay even though we need rain. Hopefully, I've cleared some things up and remember, just because YOU can't do something, doesn't mean it's not being done. Good luck to you and if you fish east, may you find one of those unicorns that break 6#.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Smallest fish in this pile is 7lbs... ausable is a hard river to fish for alot of guys. Doesn't mean the dont exist. Single fish was a shade over 10...


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> If you aren't a professional Fishing Guide, you should be. You seem to catch many 100's of big Kings, and lots of big Steelhead in Lake Huron every year. I don't know of, or hear about anyone else doing that.


Everyone's a professional on this page. You didn't know that?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> I've heard all the stuff about Steelhead having more widely varying diets than most Salmonids for decades, and bought into it for quite a while. Then Lake Huron crashed, due to the Mussels. And now we catch smaller Steelhead than we used to, and there are just far fewer returning to the Ausable - and the DNR is still planting @ 160,000 every year. That tells me the theory that Steelhead can maintain just fine without Alewives is somewhat of a myth. Since 2005, we've 1 exactly 1 year of good-sized Steelhead returning to the Ausable. Average fish size is probably 5# - 6#, and it is rare to catch a fish over 9#.
> 
> Interestingly, some other east-side rivers that have decent natural reproduction, produce more large Steelhead. A buddy of mine caught a couple 10# Steelhead in the last couple weeks from such a river.
> 
> Nighttime: You are going to be really bummin in 2024, cuz there aren't going to be ANY Steelhead planted in 2021, due to the COVID crisis this year. The DNR isn't operating the egg-take facility on the Little Man this year, so no Steelhead to stock next year. I guess we'll find out which rivers actually have some decent natural reproduction, eh?


I’m more than aware of this. Thank god last few years fish been getting in the creek and now seeing some natural reproduction and returns have been solid. This year a lot more good sized fish around also, probably one of the better runs we’ve had. 2024 is one year, I’m looking at big picture for many years and beyond.
Current fin clipped program is already giving that prospective on natural or not. Next year will be even easier to pick out the natural fish as program would be in place adequate time for overlapping year classes. 2022 will end program and will lift the locked stocking numbers around the state. We here in southeast will be fighting for increase closer to that time.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 513963
> View attachment 513965
> 
> Smallest fish in this pile is 7lbs... ausable is a hard river to fish for alot of guys. Doesn't mean the dont exist. Single fish was a shade over 10...


That sure is one fine mess of Steelhead. I guess there are some nicer fish around. Maybe I need to hang up the boat, and start fishing in waders again.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Everyone's a professional on this page. You didn't know that?


I'm a professional!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> That sure is one fine mess of Steelhead. I guess there are some nicer fish around. Maybe I need to hang up the boat, and start fishing in waders again.


I'm not going to pretend the winters on the saub haven't been rough! Our fish in general are increasing in size on the east side. We need to figure out how to up returns to the ausable in a bad way.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

M. Tonello said:


> I'm a professional!


Psshhh, that's just your education talkin!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 513963
> View attachment 513965
> 
> Smallest fish in this pile is 7lbs... ausable is a hard river to fish for alot of guys. Doesn't mean the dont exist. Single fish was a shade over 10...





MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I'm not going to pretend the winters on the saub haven't been rough! Our fish in general are increasing in size on the east side. We need to figure out how to up returns to the ausable in a bad way.


Looks like good return there! Several good reports from friends last couple years on the AS. Just not good fall steel is what they keep telling me.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 513963
> View attachment 513965
> 
> Smallest fish in this pile is 7lbs... ausable is a hard river to fish for alot of guys. Doesn't mean the dont exist. Single fish was a shade over 10...





Nice work, side note, if you slit their throat and bleed them, less blood when cleaning, eat better too. IMO


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mark Tenollo, likely the wrong place to post this but I see your visiting occasionally.

Is there any correlation of the improving perch fishing in Lake Michigan since the reduction of salmon plants?


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Quig7557 said:


> Mark Tenollo, likely the wrong place to post this but I see your visiting occasionally.
> 
> Is there any correlation of the improving perch fishing in Lake Michigan since the reduction of salmon plants?


I don't think we've seen a lakewide improvement in perch fishing. Perhaps it has improved in some places, but in my area (Muskegon to Mackinaw) it remains very spotty and inconsistent. I think the main thing impacting the perch is the overall decline in lake productivity that occurred when the quagga mussels took over the lake. All that said- there's no doubt that bigger perch love to eat young alewives, so having fewer salmon around certainly could leave a few more alewives for perch to eat.


----------



## RichThor (Apr 10, 2020)

Spin to Win said:


> Appreciate the response Mark. Again - Thanks for everything you do!!!


Hey all. I understand the plus and minus of no egg take this year. But there is something more I want to share. A few month ago the CMU PBS TV station ran a segment with a DNR administrator and a field officer. The field guy said he a lifelong trout fisherman. They talked about steelhead numbers being down 40% (from memory, a big% no matter what exact number was said) from ten years ago. To me, this is a bigger issue than a single year egg take.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

RichThor said:


> Hey all. I understand the plus and minus of no egg take this year. But there is something more I want to share. A few month ago the CMU PBS TV station ran a segment with a DNR administrator and a field officer. The field guy said he a lifelong trout fisherman. They talked about steelhead numbers being down 40% (from memory, a big% no matter what exact number was said) from ten years ago. To me, this is a bigger issue than a single year egg take.


Ha that was probably me on "Ask the DNR". Anyhow, it's no secret that overall steelhead numbers from Lake MI have been down for some time. This gets back to the fact the lake is flat out way less productive than it was years ago, thanks to zebra mussels first and quagga mussels second and even worse. The productivity drop caused a huge drop in baitfish production, which means less predators like steelhead and salmon. It also means more predation on steelhead and salmon smolts by predators like cormorants, walleye, and lake trout since there's fewer baitfish around to provide cover.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Quig7557 said:


> Nice work, side note, if you slit their throat and bleed them, less blood when cleaning, eat better too. IMO


I bleed all my fish with scissors when they're first caught. Good point tho.


----------

